# Грыжи ШОП, не знаю, как уже бороться с ними



## Kirill_spb1990 (23 Фев 2019)

Добрый вечер,меня зовут Кирилл я из Спб мне 28 лет вес около 96-7 рост 182
Проблема началась с того что я занимался в зале,ну и спустя какое то время начал баловаться стероидами!Собственно с весами я работал не маленькими и по телосложению я крупный,вес достигал 108кг раньше!Жаловаться я начал на скачки давления ,горит голова,то все вместе и виски давит то руки потеют ни с того ни с сего то паника накатывает,пошел к психотерапевту,выписали мне антидеприсанты и пока я их пил вроде меня ничего не беспокоило как только переставал сразу все симптомы накатывали!со спортом я конечно завязал,обошел всех возможных врачей и обследования,все как один говорят вы здоровы живите и радуйтесь,ну а самочувствие то явно не здоровое а меня к психотерапевтам опять посылают!Мрт по причине боязни замкнутого пространства я боялся делать,но спустя 2 года меня уговорили так сказать и нашли красивый новый открытый томограф и я согласился!Образ жизни у меня мало подвижный и совсем уже не активный так как болит постоянно то голова то спина то шея...постоянно на таблетках...утром проснулся,в душ поел и сел в машину,развалился в кресле авто и поехал,ну и пол дня я так езжу по делам,вторая половина которую я провожу дома чаще всего на диване лежа за фильмом или ноутбуком!
Ходил я на массажи,делал форез с крипаином вроде,вообщем что я только не пробовал но при этом вел очень малоподвижный образ жизни!помогало на время но потом опять все возвращалось!
Сейчас мне решили прокапать капельницы сосудистые(Ксантинола Никотинат,Церебролизин,Актовегин,Мексидол все в ампулах на 10 дней) так как бывают головокружения и спазм сосудов например после сигареты,даже курить бросил!
Хожу раз в неделю на массаж ШОП и меня слегка вправляют но там человек опытный хуже мне от него не становится слава богу))
Начал плавать ,как мне сказали еле еле показали как и даже тренера возьму,поплавал и на след день болела шея так что я начал немисил пить с самого утра...вроде на след день отпустило!
После капельниц сразу же будем колоть афлутоп на протяжение 20 дней и ходить на электрофорез с карипазимом (зелененький бальзам сухой такой,дорогой) и лазер!

Собственно бывают приступы,выражаются паникой,страхом,болями в шее,немеют руки или левая рука,боль у черепа на переходе к шее слева,иногда даже тремор бывает ног,горит голова,потеют руки,ноги,дискомфорт за грудиной и все в таком духе,иногда даже синяки под глазами появляются!иногда как в руку простреливает левую,то как ток по трапеции левой...

    

Вообщем показав мои снимки нейрохирургу и после массажисту они оба сказали в голос операция....но сказали если ты хочешь то давай попробуем приложить максимум усилий,бывают что грыжи уменьшаются и все в таком духе и встречали они много и пример мне массажист рассказывал как пришел к нему парень ,музыкант,рука и левая часть отнялась за год восстановили!

Мне еще делали небольшую блокаду в шею и вроде после меня не беспокоило ничего но всего месяца 2-3,делали один укол какого то гормона с витаминами и еще чем то,если важно то я спрошу что именно!

Собственно сейчас спасаюсь я от своих панических состояний сидением дома и феназипамом...иногда  атараксом иногда фенибутом ,но боли все равно никуда не уходят!

я приложу заключения которые делались недавно и если надо то поищу снимок!Хотелось бы узнать,возможно ли как то спастись от этого без операции?может какая то гимнастика утром?еще уколы?может корсеты?но я так жить уже не могу....мне 28 а такое впечатление что мне 80...не говоря уже про апатию и нежелание что то делать!


----------



## La murr (24 Фев 2019)

@Kirill_spb1990, Кирилл, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

вот мрт шеи, заключение



К сожалению я боюсь операции,хотелось бы как то консервативно решить вопрос)


----------



## AIR (24 Фев 2019)

А рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами на предмет нестабильности делали?


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> А рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами на предмет нестабильности делали?


нет не делали,а думаете надо?есть нестабильность в нескольких ребрах!
Скажите а вообще глядя на всю эту картину что можно сказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

> ...Жаловаться я начал на скачки давления ,горит голова,то все вместе и виски давит то руки потеют ни с того ни с сего то паника накатывает,пошел к психотерапевту,выписали мне антидеприсанты и пока я их пил вроде меня ничего не беспокоило как только переставал сразу все симптомы накатывали!
> ..Собственно бывают приступы,выражаются паникой,страхом,болями в шее,немеют руки или левая рука,боль у черепа на переходе к шее слева,иногда даже тремор бывает ног,горит голова,потеют руки,ноги,дискомфорт за грудиной и все в таком духе,иногда даже синяки под глазами появляются!иногда как в руку простреливает левую,то как ток по трапеции левой...


А где про позвоночник?


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А где про позвоночник?


а что мне про него писать?симптомы разные от дискомфорта в груди так как разбиты межреберные сочленения или подвывихнуты,не знаю как правильно!шея хрустит!боли в шее на переходе к черепу,иногда вся шея и левая часть так сказать тела!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Так операцию-то будете делать ради проблем позвоночника, панические атаки операция не лечит.
Что больше беспокоит - первое или второе?


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так операцию-то будете делать ради проблем позвоночника, панические атаки операция не лечит.
> Что больше беспокоит-первое или второе?


что касаемо операции то тут уж как получится,надо будет и когда скажут что нет смысла дергать то буду,а пока начнем полный комплекс лечения с капельницами массажами лфк бассейном и хондопротекторами и электрофорезом!беспокоит и то и то,так как на сколько я понял это все тесно связанно!у меня они могут начаться из за поворота головы,тут же в пот и началось....считаю что это одна проблема так сказать!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

А как лечат панические атаки уже почитали?


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как лечат панические атаки уже почитали?


да читал,мое мнение что у меня они из за позвоночника...так как много людей у которых начинается проблема с позвоночником тут же начинаются панические атаки!кучу форумов перешуршал!просто кто то подвержен этому сильнее кто то слабее,я сильнее!но я могу ошибаться вы меня поправьте если это не так!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Так.
Возникает боль. Все лечат боль, а у Вас в ответ на боль - паника.


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (24 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так.
> Возникает боль. Все лечат боль, а у Вас в ответ на боль - паника.


причем тут боль?вы посмотрели заключения?вас удивляет то что у меня панические атаки при пережатие артерии в шее?симптомов грыж уйма,кто то просто терпит боль,у кого то руки отнимаются,все индивидуально!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Неправда, у грыж своя определённая симптоматика, у скелетно-мышечных болей - своя.
Приведённые  исследования такие же у большинства народонаселения, у остальных хуже.
И точно подмечено, что все индивидуально, так может не надо лечить то, что «как у всех», а стоит устранить индивидуальную гипероценку имеющихся «как у всех» проблем.
А проблему «как у всех» решать через профилактику ухудшений.

Нет, конечно есть такое понятие -«телесно ориентированная» психотерапия.
Это когда панические состояния лечим через какую-то процедуру на тело, но тогда так и надо принимать ситуацию - есть проблема нервозности, все пьют таблетки, а я хочу решить проблему через массаж, физиотерапию, лфк, остеопатию (ее же для этого и придумали), даже через мануальную терапию можно (полечили больные мышцы, поправили здоровые позвонки, временно не работающие) - вполне возможно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Фев 2019)

Нужна помощь психотерапевта. Рекомендую обратиться в Клинику доктора Курпатова.


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (26 Фев 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужна помощь психотерапевта. Рекомендую обратиться в Клинику доктора Курпатова.


скажите пожалуйста сегодня обратился в Институт Бехтерева к Полтараку С.В очень хороший психиатр,поговорив он пришел к выводу что ничего прям критичного нет и выписал мне эглонил и еще триттико!сказал мягкие препараты и ничего страшного не будет со мной,принимать строга как написанно и звонить через 2 недели и сказал что бы я нашел хорошего психотерапевта!Клиника курпатова действительно хорошая в спб или может есть что то лучше?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправда, у грыж своя определённая симптоматика, у скелетно-мышечных болей - своя.
> Приведённые  исследования такие же у большинства народонаселения, у остальных хуже.
> И точно подмечено, что все индивидуально, так может не надо лечить то, что «как у всех», а стоит устранить индивидуальную гипероценку имеющихся «как у всех» проблем.
> А проблему «как у всех» решать через профилактику ухудшений.
> ...


спасибо,я обратился к психотерапевту,точнее психиатру,ниже чуть написал что мне скзаали!по сути у меня неврозы и панические атаки ну и шея!это все разные вещи но лечить будем все в комплексе!спасибо вам за подробный ответ!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2019)

Вот и хорошо. Ничего критичного, точно.


----------



## Kirill_spb1990 (27 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер,скажите начал принимать эглонил по пол таблетки в день и триттико по 1/3 таблетки на ночь!состояние стало нормальное и чувствую себя вполне хорошо,но под вечер у меня начинает гореть голова и болят глаза и становятся прям красные...скажите это же как я понимаю уже из за грыжи в шейном отделе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2019)

Гореть в голове и краснеть глаза от грыжи в шейном отделе - не бывает.
Лекарства принимать несколько лет, при отмене возврат клиники: скорее возможен, чем нет.
Пока принимаете, ищите замену лекарствам - психолог, регулярные тренировки, телесно-ориентированные методики.


----------



## truck driver (6 Мар 2019)

Кирилл тоже самое все


----------

